# Fan belt adjustment



## Radar1946 (Jun 12, 2013)

Hi, I have just bought a 1997 2.5 Peugeot Boxer Motorhome, the alternator belt is slipping on start up. I have found the belt on the left side of the engine and it is too loose. Can anyone out there tell me how I can adjust the belt.


----------

